# 2700k LED Bulb For 6" Can Lights in Kitchen



## velvetfoot (Jan 18, 2014)

I thought I'd see what the local HD has.  I see a 6" retrofit led bulb that does 625 lumens for 12.5 watts=50 lumens per watt.
The bulbs I have now are 2700k PAR 38 flourescents kicking out 1200 lumens at 23 watts=52 lumens per watt. Link below is for what they have in store now which are get 1300 lumens out of 23 watts.

What's the deal?  Do I have to go with a retrofit can for efficiency and lumen output?    



http://www.homedepot.com/p/EcoSmart...-LED-Downlight-ECO-FD6-625L-27K-E26/204412186

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Feit-Ele...k-ESL23PAR38H-ECO-12/100653126?N=bmatZ1z0vvrr


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 18, 2014)

The led in this case is superior due to warm up time, not so much efficiency. Try the Cree models.


----------



## jebatty (Jan 19, 2014)

Like so many things that look alike but aren't, LEDs are not all the same. I just bought 40 watt equivalent A19 bulbs, 6.5 watts and 800 lumens, 3000K, dimmable = 123 lumens/watt. I am using these to replace par 30 bulbs and am pleased with the results.

What do you mean by "superior warm up time?" These come "on" bright and stay bright.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 19, 2014)

Weird that when I'm pricing some units they're cheaper in Mass. and Vt. stores than in NY!


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 19, 2014)

jebatty said:


> Like so many things that look alike but aren't, LEDs are not all the same. I just bought 40 watt equivalent A19 bulbs, 6.5 watts and 800 lumens, 3000K, dimmable = 123 lumens/watt. I am using these to replace par 30 bulbs and am pleased with the results.
> 
> What do you mean by "superior warm up time?" These come "on" bright and stay bright.



The cfl floods are exceptionally slow to warm up. Led is superior in that aspect.

800 lumens from 6.5 is very good. Let's try to get that from a par bulb.


----------



## Former Farmer (Jan 19, 2014)

jebatty said:


> I just bought 40 watt equivalent A19 bulbs, 6.5 watts and 800 lumens, 3000K, dimmable = 123 lumens/watt.



Which bulbs are these?  Where did you purchase them? Cost?

800 lumen should be a 60 watt equivalent.


----------



## jebatty (Jan 19, 2014)

> Which bulbs are these? Where did you purchase them? Cost?
> 800 lumen should be a 60 watt equivalent.


 Whoops! Wrote that just after returning home from sunning on a beach in St. Martin/St. Maarten. Must have been smoking something. Should be 450 lumens, or 69 lumens/watt. Still pretty good. The 800 lumens are from an A19 at 9.5 watts, 84 lumens/watt, even better.

The source is EarthLED, and the bulb is SunSun. 6.5 watt are about $6 and the 9.5 watt are about $10 in packs of ten.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 19, 2014)

I just bought 8 led recessed retrofits by commercial electric at hd. 670 lumens and 10.6 watts.  It was 30 bucks in ny and 20 bucks in mass.  Little bit of a drive, but we stopped at the sale at the Arcadian  Shop and dinner at Vesuvius, so the drive to the Pittsfield HD was fine.  I'll let the collective know how things work out.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 20, 2014)

Just installed 6 of them in the kitchen.  Took less than a half hour!  Easy Peasy.  They appear brighter than the flourescent floods I had in there before, and they were supposed to be 120 w equivalent.  Uses less than half the watts, more or less instant on at full brightness.  Kitchen lights are on a lot.  Would recommend this model for sure, if you're in the market.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 20, 2014)

670 lumens is way less than a 120 watt equivalent. Closer to a 40 watt.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 20, 2014)

Nevertheless, it appears brighter than the flour. floods that were in there.  Looks better when the lights are out as well.


----------



## Former Farmer (Jan 20, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> 670 lumens is way less than a 120 watt equivalent. Closer to a 40 watt.



That is the equilivant of a BR30 incandescent 65w flood bulb for recessed cans.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 20, 2014)

Former Farmer said:


> That is the equilivant of a BR30 incandescent 65w flood bulb for recessed cans.



Ack. Yet another reason the "equivalent" thing is terrible. With regular bulbs, 800 lumens is a 60 watt equivalent, now we have special flood light equivalence scales?


----------



## woodgeek (Jan 21, 2014)

For incandescents and LEDs lumens/Watt are pretty similar for flood versus omnidirectional.  With CFLs, the floods always had crappy lum/W.  I was glad to switch mine out for nice Phillips LED floods, even at $30/bulb, a year ago.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 21, 2014)

I still had the label for the flour. floods.  It is as I wrote above, and the lum/W are not crappy.  Maybe they get dimmer over the years, but one of the bulbs on another circuit that doesn't get used that much looks the same.  Perhaps just not as advertised.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 21, 2014)

I am quite happy with the output color and brightness of the CFL floods, just the warm up time is horrendous.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 21, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> I am quite happy with the output color and brightness of the CFL floods, just the warm up time is horrendous.


So was I , but this is new.


----------



## woodgeek (Jan 21, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> I still had the label for the flour. floods.  It is as I wrote above, and the lum/W are not crappy.  Maybe they get dimmer over the years, but one of the bulbs on another circuit that doesn't get used that much looks the same.  Perhaps just not as advertised.



Fair enough....perhaps it was the brightness on the work surface that disappointed me....very diffuse.  Low lux rather than lumens.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 21, 2014)

I wouldn't advocate changing out your led floods, but these are indeed nice.


----------



## billb3 (Jan 21, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> Weird that when I'm pricing some units they're cheaper in Mass. and Vt. stores than in NY!


If they're $5 cheaper that's most likely the instant state/utility rebate. Should be a notice that the price is only good in the store.


If I go into the physical store I find a LOT more choices than what the website will indicate is on the shelves.


----------



## begreen (Jan 22, 2014)

We put a couple LED floods in our kitchen ceiling cans as a test. They were on sale and subsized by PSE for a cost of about $8/bulb. The rest of the (6) lights are CFL floods. We have been pleased with the CFLs. The 1 min warm up time is no bother. We don't flick them on and off every time we enter the room. Normally once they are turned on, they stay on for hours. The color rendition is not bad. This was a major concern with lights around food. The CFLs have lasted from 2-5 yrs so far. Last month I put the 2 new LED floods over the primary work area. They put out a nice crisp light without any bluish LED tint. These are GE Energy Smart 10w, 700 lumen bulbs and look just like a conventional R30 flood. Claimed life expectency is 13 yrs. We'll see. Since we moved into the house 20 yrs ago we have gone from 65w incandescent, to 45w halogen, to 19w CFL to now 10w LED. The bulb life has gone up about 50-100% with each new generation. Considering these 6 can lights are on for ~6 hrs a day and sometimes more in the winter, that's a nice improvement.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 22, 2014)

Will try a dimmer tonight.
These things seem to be built pretty ruggedly.


----------



## begreen (Jan 22, 2014)

Is that a Cree?


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 22, 2014)

Don't know.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerci...sed-White-LED-Trim-CER6730WH/203489880?N=c7p5

PRODUCT OVERVIEW
The Commercial Electric 5 in. and 6 in. Recessed LED Trim with clean and elegant design is ideal for glare free lighting in any room of the house. This ETL classified high efficiency dimmable Trim has received Energy Star Certification for year-round energy savings. Compatible with dimmer switch for different illumination needs and increased energy saving. This LED Trim is for use with 5 in. and 6 in. IC and Non-IC recessed housings and will retrofit 5 in. and 6 in. incandescent housings to energy saving LED down lights. Reduce energy consumption to 11 watt LED - comparable to BR30/65 watt incandescent bulb. Rated for wet location make it applicable for shower and exterior application. 



•White recessed LED trim
•For use with 5 in. and 6 in. IC or Non-IC recessed housings (housings not included)
•Dimming range between 10% to 100% and compatible with most household dimmers
•Rated for wet location and certified airtight per ASTM E283-04
•Can be used for CA title 24/high efficacy compliance
•65 watt bulb equivalent light output - 11 watt energy used
•IC rated for direct contact with insulation
•Save on bulb replacement up to 35,000 hours lamp life
•Medium base socket adapter included
•Retrofits 5 in. and 6 in. incandescent housings to energy saving LED down lights
•Designed to install in other incandescent housing by other major brands, please refer to instruction sheet for list of additional compatible housing
Info & GuidesYou will need Adobe® Acrobat® Reader to view PDF documents. Download a free copy from the Adobe Web site.

Return To Top SPECIFICATIONS
Adjustable Lamp Head  No  Aperture width (in.)  6.0  
Assembled Depth (in.)  7.5 in  Assembled Height (in.)  3.89 in  
Assembled Width (in.)  7.5 in  Certifications and Listings  1-UL Listed,ETL Listed  
Fixture Finish  White  Fixture finish family  White  
Fixture\track material  Aluminum  Light Source  LED  
Manufacturer Warranty  N/A  Product Weight (lb.)  1.25  
Returnable  90-Day  Size  6 in.


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 22, 2014)

commercial electric is the chinese ghetto brand as far as can lights go. They are the cheap version of a halo can.

I would much rather pay the same price for a screw in LED bulb from CREE and an airtight trim ring.


----------



## seige101 (Jan 23, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> Weird that when I'm pricing some units they're cheaper in Mass. and Vt. stores than in NY!



The power companies / mass save is subsidizing the cost of these.

OP look into this model it's almost the same but is 62 lumens a watt http://www.homedepot.com/p/EcoSmart...LED-Downlight-ECO-575L/202240932?N=5yc1vZbm79

Looks like they made a cheaper version at the cost of energy savings


Gotta agree with highbeam stay away from commercial electric, it's garbage


----------



## begreen (Jan 23, 2014)

Lower power consumption but also lower 625 lumens. That is more like a 50w bulb. I like Highbeam's suggestion. Our GE 11w bulbs are 700 lumens.


----------



## jdp1152 (Jan 24, 2014)

I just installed 14 of these.  The light output is fantastic compared to the CFLs I had.  Only complaint is the mounting mechanism isn't very good....they were striving for a universal way and it just doesn't seal very well at the sheetrock.  I think I'm going to look into some rapid setting glue and just put a bead of caulk around them.  Not really looking forward to holding them in place while the glue sets though....anyone with a recommendation on fast drying glue?  Like seconds rather than minutes.



seige101 said:


> The power companies / mass save is subsidizing the cost of these.
> 
> OP look into this model it's almost the same but is 62 lumens a watt http://www.homedepot.com/p/EcoSmart...LED-Downlight-ECO-575L/202240932?N=5yc1vZbm79
> 
> ...


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 24, 2014)

Glue?  Any they're calling my purchase ghetto?


----------



## jdp1152 (Jan 24, 2014)

Well, I didn't make that reference.  And the install from these is certainly serviceable, but I'm adamant about air sealing and the slight gap that is there could be better had they gone with springs like I had there before.  My wife thinks they look fine as is, but I'd like to get them as flush as possible and put a little sealant around them.  If you walked in my house and looked at them, you wouldn't think anything of it.  I have a mix of cans...some have metal wrapped around the sheetrock...these are very flush and I can just caulk them.  The cans that are just above the sheet rock are the problems.  It's not like they're falling out or there is a space bigger than a few eights of an inch.  All that being said, I'd rather have those torsion ears or a spring vs these resistance arms.  The other companies I look at seemed to have easier installs as well, though after getting the first one in and realizing the most efficient way to do, didn't take more than a few minutes per light.



velvetfoot said:


> Glue?  Any they're calling my purchase ghetto?


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 24, 2014)

No problem.  We make our choices and have to live with them.  It's not like we're going to be replacing them, again, just for kicks, anytime soon.  

You want something that goes on thin as well.  The polyurethane Gorilla Glue that I've used for some stuff has to be held.  How about contact cement, like what they use for countertops, etc.  I used that for gluing foam pipe insulation.  It goes on thin, you wait a little while, and then press the parts together.  Superglue is also like that.  Not totally sure what you're gluing though.  If you have to take it out it'll tear the paper, I imagine.


----------



## jdp1152 (Jan 24, 2014)

Contact cement is likely the best option unless I want to stand on a chair and hold those things in place...which I don't.


----------



## jdp1152 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just picked up some DAP contact cement from the hardware store and used it on the few cans that needed it.  Worked well.  I had completely forgotten about this stuff until you mentioned it.  Remember using it in grade school art class.  Only put a small amount on two spots in the event I need to take them down at some point there will be minimal damage.  Now to caulk.


----------



## jdp1152 (Jan 24, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> No problem.  We make our choices and have to live with them.  It's not like we're going to be replacing them, again, just for kicks, anytime soon.
> 
> You want something that goes on thin as well.  The polyurethane Gorilla Glue that I've used for some stuff has to be held.  How about contact cement, like what they use for countertops, etc.  I used that for gluing foam pipe insulation.  It goes on thin, you wait a little while, and then press the parts together.  Superglue is also like that.  Not totally sure what you're gluing though.  If you have to take it out it'll tear the paper, I imagine.



90 day return policy...no one has to live with this choice if they don't want to!  All came out well with a little contact cement and white caulk.  Appreciate the recommendation.  Few extra bucks for a sleek look and air tight lights.   Now I just have to focus on getting my dirty finger prints off the ceiling...at least those magic erasers work wonders on drywall.


----------

